

Mechanical Proust: An automated crowd-written blog - martian
http://blog.crowdflower.com/2010/09/mechanical-proust-an-automated-crowd-written-blog/

======
otrooso
I think a hacker Questionnaire should be more appropriate here. But this is
not new, for example there is "my road to Lisp" that explains the motivation
and context when learning Lisp.

HN is like an evolving Questionnaire filled with the technology news that
shape the future of technology and start-ups.

------
jerf
Neat!

I'd consider tweaking the selection algorithm. Especially if word gets out you
may be looking at a "frist psot" situation pretty quickly. Some human
selection is probably unavoidable if you're going to avoid that. (Or
spamming.) But big thumbs up on the core idea.

------
john_horton
Thanks for the mention (I made mechanical proust) - I agree that there's a lot
of dross, but some responses are poignant, funny or interesting. It would be
interesting to play around w/ how questions get posed.

------
moonpolysoft
A fine stream of mediocrity.

~~~
wazoox
Yes, though I find that answering this questionnaire can be an interesting
personal tool, it doesn't mean that reading answers from random people can be
interesting. Actually even Proust's answers are rather bland, which contrasts
starkly with the deep psychology in his books.

